# Alternative to Bank Account?



## AutumnMaiden (Sep 9, 2014)

Has anyone discovered a method to receive payment through something other than a bank account? Like a pay credit card, or something? 

Suggestions welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## The Saint (Sep 6, 2014)

You can open a paypal account. They money in the account can be put on a Prepaid Paypal credit card.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I think Greendot will do that.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

Blue bird by american express, Walmart money card, pretty much any pre paid card that accepts direct deposit. Look at the fees though some are quite high and a regular checking account is still the best option.


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't think you can do direct deposit with Paypal, but pretty much any prepaid card accepts it. Check 7-eleven, walmart, or your local supermarket. You can also try check cashing places. Be sure to read the fees for monthly use, withdrawls, atm, purchases. Some will give you a break for making x amount of direct deposits. Most will have a fee of about $3-5 and minimum $20 load to get the card from a store.


----------

